# Closed Captioning button on remote



## Alphi (Dec 11, 2004)

When I finally got a Series2 Tivo awhile back (to replace my old Series1), I was happy to see more useful buttons on the remote - especially the "tv input" one.

Between that, the mute button, the volume control, and the "tv power" button, I can control nearly everything that I need to on my TV.


With one exception: closed captioning.


Sometimes, when watching a show, I'll turn on the closed captioning so I can help make out some of the dialog (especially if I'm in a noisy environment, like noisy kids or whatever).


As it stands now, while I use my TiVo remote for virtually everything else, I have to then find the original TV remote to switch the CC on (or off).


I wish I had a button on the TiVo remote that would control that (cycling through the various CC modes on my TV). Even if they just used the current "Window" button which has no use for me anyways.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Workaround - Get the TiVo 'Glo' remote, which is a learning remote and do something like use the 'mute' button only have it learn the CC code from the TV remote. (Of course, then you can't use the TiVo remote to mute - but how often do you do that?)


----------

